# I need Some help Please



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

I cant seem to find where to buy the same size office rubber bands they all seem to be assorted sizes where i need them all the same size for a band set if someone could point me to a store or reliable online site it would help thanks Bunnyman


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Staples. Or amazon and ebay.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Even Wal-Mart sells #64 bands all one size. They're not ideal, but they work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Office Max

http://www.officemax.com/catalog/sku.jsp?productId=ARS20045&history=p0liuv44|prodPage~15^freeText~%2364+elastics^paramValue~true^refine~1^region~1^param~return_skus^return_skus~Y


----------



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Office Max
> 
> http://www.officemax...s^return_skus~Y


thanks everyone officer max it is lol i have one right down the street from my house dumb dumb me lol


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Office Max
> 
> http://www.officemax...s^return_skus~Y


Dayhiker, What is better, the 64's or the 33's?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know, Red. I haven't had much experience with the 33's you'd better ask Jump. But the 64's from BRC are much stronger than the Alliance ones.

http://www.brcproducts.com/rubber-bands.html


----------



## babfb (May 2, 2011)

One of my original Dual Hunter bands snapped so obviously I had to shorten the other 3. The guy I bought my Slingshot from sent me a replace set of bands with pocket. He suggested that I splice the new with the old because of the attachment bands on the Fork.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to if I should splice the bands, and HOW to to it, or should I just attach the new set? Gonna try and attach a pic of my setup. Thanks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Never heard of splicing bands. Just put the new set on.


----------



## babfb (May 2, 2011)

I am a %100 novice at this Slingshot thing. Well, one that was not bought from a Big Box store. How, and what do I use to attach the new bands? For now it has some sort of rubber band around it, but I have no
clue what was done here. I suppose I could use a zip tie, but I don't think that would look very good. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here ya go. You can do it without folding, too if your bands aren't too wide and don't need to be folded.


----------



## babfb (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I beleive I can do that. I just need attatchment Rubber Bands. Is stuff like that available at a hobby shop, or outdoors store? Not sure about the specificity of those
attatchment rubber bands. I do appreciate the help for sure. Thanks


----------



## babfb (May 2, 2011)

Never mind on the earlier post. I just read previous posts and had my question about rubber bands answered.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Any rubber will do. most people use bit cut off old bandsets but a lot also use regular office rubber bands cut into a strip


----------



## babfb (May 2, 2011)

Well, I watched DayHikers video, cut strips out of my old bands,and used those as instructed in the video. I must say everything seems to be working excellently so far. But these new bands are TUFF!! My fingers are
sore after maybe 50 shots. I already have a bad shoulder and neck, and it worked that pretty good. Gonna have to go to the weight room and fix that. Accuracy was off a bit in the beginning, but I did get it back. After the first few shots I kept everything pretty much in an 8" circle. Real good for me. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

By the way, that was Perry Addkinson's Video from A+ Slingshots.


----------

